
Homeless People in Fremont Living in Makeshift Tree Houses - spking
https://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2019/05/30/fremont-homeless-living-in-tree-houses/
======
deogeo
Shows nicely how 'developed society' makes it very hard for the homeless to
help themselves - as soon as you're 'out' of the system, you're not allowed to
do anything. Just building a house is illegal.

~~~
Scoundreller
“Either build something to our unaffordable standards ‘for your safety’ or
die”

~~~
closeparen
“I will nobly protect you by making sure you can only enter transactions I
would agree to. No, I don’t give a shit what happens to you if no transactions
that meet my standards are available.”

A frustrating theme with regulation in general.

~~~
lotsofpulp
Should check out what places with no/few regulations looks like, like
India/Somalia/Brazil. Unfortunately, there is a balance to be met and there
will be trade offs, but when dealing with limited public resources such as
land/nature, it’s a difficult task to simultaneously protect the rights of an
individual and the needs of society.

~~~
closeparen
I can propose _anything_ , call it a regulation, and half the country will be
ready to defend it to the death, telling opponents "if you don't like it you
should try Somalia." The other half will oppose it reflexively.

It's almost like the actual rule content, and how it changes outcomes,
matters?

>the needs of society.

Life in San Francisco works as least as well as life in Sunnyvale. Which
_needs_ of society are addressed by Sunnyvale's lower FAR and height limits,
greater parking requirements, etc. and why don't these needs exist 30 miles to
the north? What exactly is the _need_ for protection from skyscrapers, and how
are New Yorkers surviving their presence?

------
11thEarlOfMar
How is Y Combinator's UBI experiment in Oakland coming along?[0] Andrew Yang
could likely utilize the results.[1]

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/7sgc5g/were_the...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Futurology/comments/7sgc5g/were_the_team_running_y_combinator_researchs/)

[1] [https://www.yang2020.com/policies/the-freedom-
dividend/](https://www.yang2020.com/policies/the-freedom-dividend/)

------
thegabez
Did they try to cover up the fact that Marc was living in the treehouse, then
at the end inadvertently reveal he was the inhabitant all along?

